# "just" a trail rider?



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I think that to be competitive in the arena requires a certain amount of practice. You can just jump on a trail horse once or twice a summer and still have a great ride. You can't ignor a show horse and expect him to win ribbons.

With that said, I think there is a lot that goes into making a good trail horse. Nobody enjoys riding a trail horse that jumps off cliffs because he's uncontrolable. Nobody likes being brushed off the saddle because the horse got too close to a tree.

And I think there is often a little bit of Snob in somebody who has won a few ribbons.

Don't worry about it. Enjoy the 8 hours you spend in the saddle seeing mother nature, whle your friends get four 2 minute runs in the arena for the saturday.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I do hunter jumping, but I think that trail riding can be less complicated than jumping, barrels, etc. I think because it's more relaxing; yet I think it's really cool that people trail in a lot of places, & travel to trail...I mean, some trails are just beautiful!  I think it's just not in the spotlight as much, but I'm sure it's just as good as anything else.
I love to trailride; it's relaxing & I find it sometimes more fun than doing flatwork! :lol:


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Trail riding takes a lot of practice, too--a horse has to be sure-footed, go through and over things, not spook, be trustworthy crossing streams and going up hills, etc. A trail horse has to be balanced and sound, has to be honest and not flighty, has to be conditioned to go on rides. A horse that is jumped on and taken for a ride once or twice a summer isn't really a trail horse--a trail horse is a lot more than that. And nothing would bore me more than four 2 minute runs in the arena on a Saturday--sounds very narrow and constricting and dull. I don't really ride a horse to practice things in an arena--I have other reasons for riding.


----------



## Zappasowner (Nov 3, 2008)

Well practicing in an arena takes alot of practice on position etc, but trail riding takes alot of confidence and a bond with your horse. You have to be ready for anything. Also I'm glad people mention that a horse must be surefooted, sound etc. Trail horses need to be in pretty good shape because trails aren't manicured like arenas. Trail riding can be great exercise if your not just walking, you can jump over logs, gallop across fields trot down the road. I love trailriding, it keeps my OTTB calm err.... calmer I mean LOL! Show horses would be better off if their owners would take them out on a ride. I hate to see show horses become sour from too much ring work I mean seriously an animals place is really surrounded by trees and things to engage them. All work and no play um whats the rest?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> I do hunter jumping, but I think that trail riding can be less complicated than jumping, barrels, etc.


But it can be a whole lot more complicated too. A horse has to trust you to walk through mud, go down a steep, muddy embankment, etc. Trail riding requires a lot of thought and a whole lot of training. I think we all tend to think that what we do is the most complicated thing.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

I think much of sayings like that are because competition is seen as a reason to own a horse, gives the horse a deffinet purpose.......having a horse to win you money/ prizes seems to mean the horse is worth something more than a horse you ride on trails and arnt tecnically getting any thing for it. Makeing it seem like a lesiure sport as its done in your own time. Which all us trail riders know is not the case. 

Honeslty i dont think its much difference. You can do everything on a trail ride that you do in an arena or show. You can jump if you wish, heck you can even do dressage if you please. And i reckon if you can get your horses to do what he does in an arena out on the trails just as good then he will be better for it when it comes to showing in competition as he will be desensitized to working in all kinds of environments.

And with endurance becomeing ever more popular its giving trail riders a competitive edge to there so called ' just trail riding horses '. 

I trail ride purely for pleasure and am glad of it , wouldnt have it any other way  Must say tho .....i am guilty of saying to other people ' oh i just trail ride/ hack out '......hehe. I dont any more tho. 


Be proud trail riders!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I also agree. Any horse can't just be a good trail horse. Heck, a lot of horses don't like trails to begin with (silly herd-bound ones, lol!). It definitely is a discipline.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I know most people 'look down' on 'working' horses, but to me, trail riding is at the top of the experience level for a horse. What could better than having a horse that you can get on anytime, in any weather, and go absolutely anywhere with? We don't trailer to get places, we ride to get there.
Our finished and seasoned 14 yr old mare, Angel, was a working cattle ranch horse and won ribbons in team penning. When we go out on or off the trail, it's not that she trusts me, I trust her!


----------



## Ottakee (Sep 26, 2008)

Seems like a lot of you agree with me. I am not discounting the hard work and training that goes into getting a horse to do flying lead changes, sliding stops, piaffes, or whatever their discipline requires. I know that the rider must also be a good rider to show well in the areana.

I am quite new to riding--started riding less than 2 years ago and up until I bought my current horse in late Feb. I really wasn't doing much as my first horse had some issues beyond a beginning rider.

My new guy is a 15 year old 15hh QH (likely some Arab too) gelding that is a great trail horse. He does NOT like arena work at all. Sometimes we do some areana lessons as I need to work on my seat, hands, cues, etc. in a more controlled environment---hard for my riding instructor to help me as I am flying past her at a lope on the 2 track when we are out on the trails

I am considering trying a judged trail ride where they have various obstacles for you to go over, around, through, etc. I don't think we would place but I think it would be fun to see how he does and expose him to more things.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Ottakee said:


> I am considering trying a judged trail ride where they have various obstacles for you to go over, around, through, etc. I don't think we would place but I think it would be fun to see how he does and expose him to more things.


Go for it!
The more experience the better, and with a 15 yr QH, you may be surprised at how well you do (us Paints love our QH/Appy 'cousins', too ).


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think most trail riders (myself included) like to challenge themselves too. 
We are always looking for things to go down over or through. 
You also have to keep your horse in shape just as any discipline would. I wouldn't think of taking my horse on an all day ride without working up to it first. 
I think trail riding is a growing interest. I know in our part of the world its very popular. More so than any english type. I don't think there is even an English tack shop within 300 miles of me :shock: but western or trail/endurance shops are easy to find. 
I know what you mean though, I sometime feel like I need to apologize for being "just" a trail rider.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Maybe we are just lucky and got a couple goofball horses that trust us enough to know what we are doing.But being new to riding again I just love trail riding and there are always new challenges.
Today was crossing the creek that was maybe 15' across and 1' deep BUT today w/ all the rain we got was 30' across and up past their knees and it was swift.Our dogs had a time crossing in one part.They sniffed and gawked for a second but went w/ no problems. They go about anywhere we ask and it is a workout for both of us. We make mistakes and just get better each time we go out.
I think being a trail rider w/ trails right out my backdoor I get way more riding time than most.In the woods you can ride for hours, in an arena I'd get bored in 30 minutes.But Im not knocking he gamers, I know they put in ALOT of hours to per-fect their game.
I am proud to be a trail rider


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think it's funny that you bring this up... I started out riding western, just at my cousins and in riding camps with no formal training and then I moved to Germany where I took _Dressage_ (I was trying to make it look fancy and snooty...:wink: My first lesson people kind of laughed because I told them I had tons of experience... which was a lie... anyway then I was like, I don't post because I ride WESTERN... Well then they were like...OH so you don't really know what you are doing... huh? It was true but... that carries over because when I moved back here to the states I was like... I am an ENGLISH rider... western is for people that are untrained... Well I spent YEARS in the hunt saddle riding, local hunt style. I call it local hunt style because if you watch the really fancy hunters they are collected and on the bit where as at a local show they are on their forehand, heads high and not necessarily collected...

Well... I got board so... I geuss it's been about 5 years now, I decided to try western... I always thought that western was going to be SO EASY... I went to my first lesson KNOWING that I was going to blow this trainers mind with my superior horse knowledge... Wow... i was shocked.... I actually pretty much was knocked back down to beginner status. IN ENGLISH also, this lady was a QH teacher... They ride COMPLETELY different then local hunt... On the bit, collected, in a frame... What the freak was headset???? I am STILL struggling to get things right 5 years later and I feel like I have learned more in the past 5 years than I did in 20 of riding under other types of instructors... and you know the funny thing? Some of those... backyard trail horse owners... taught me things that I use in the show ring everyday... it's amazing...

I dont think anyone should ever "belittle" any horse owner for style of riding or type of horse or even where they live because it's all about knowledge...and experience and learned skills... Horse people can be amazing and in my experience... we should never... EVER judge someone on looks, money, breed, type of riding... etc... great thread guys... I know I'm rambling... sorry about that...


----------



## Ottakee (Sep 26, 2008)

I am REALLY new to riding. As a teen I rode maybe 2 or 3 times on those nose to tail type rides--basically sitting on a horse type ride.

Then at 36 and 260 pounds I bought my first horse and started riding. We did some riding but he had some holes in his training and we found out too late (after I got bucked off twice) some back problems.

I am now down to 185 and bought a new horse in late February. Spy and I are still figuring each other out but we do quite well on the trails. I am rebuilding my confidence---after coming off my horse 5 times in less than a year, I had a lot of confidence building to work on.

I take lessons 1-2 times a week but Spy HATES the arena so much of our lesson time is out on the trails. I am still working on learning about head set, a back or forward seat, quiet hands (easy at a walk, hard at a fast lope:lol, collection, etc. I did learn to post on the right diagonal though--easy when you have a horse that has a big trot---not so easy to SIT the trot like you are supposed to in Western Pleasure.

While I know that I have a lot to learn in those areas, I can now climb steep hills, wade into the creek, blaze our own trail through the woods when we lose the trail, handle deer popping out at us, etc. I figure that it counts for something.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I often say I "just" ride in my backyard or I "just" trail ride... For me, it's a more laid back kind of attitude that I'm very happy with. No one critiques where my legs are, where my hands are, whether we're "on the bit" or any of that stuff. I have enough stress at work and with my kids... the outdoors and esp. the bush have always been my "recharger". Most days, I want my horse to be a part of that "recharge" and nothing more. I do recognize, however, that since I don't ride everyday or do regular training challenges that I can't expect my horses to be any kind of a "perfect" trail horse, but so long as they are calm, I'm happy. Still the laid back attitude.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

I also thought to add that i taught my 8 yr old cousin for a couple years how to ride. Now because my Boo hates the arena ......( he also doesnt really like riding in just a paddock :-| odd animal, lol ). 
i taught my cousin the basics from the saftey of the paddock of course. But then started to lead her out on trails down the beach and such soon after. In the end at about 9 she was learning to canter off the lead down the beach  ( me watching closely of course )

I honelty think it really helped teach her balance over different obsticals and uneven ground, of course she fell off a couple times but she always got back on no problem. And it gave her ALOT of confidence, she seemed more confident jumping out on trails than in the paddock....maby it was more her element i dont know. I did mix it up .....paddock rides one day then the next trails/ beach. 
On occasion i rode foxy, she rode Boo and we would go through water past there knees, through sand , mud , a bit of road riding, up hills...and alot more. But yea..... riding out i really do think helped her gain a good broud foundation. As i think it brought in more elements for her as she was learning to ride.

So i say trail riding is a key ingredient when learning to ride, as is arena work.  a bit of both works wonders no doubt.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Ottakee said:


> I am considering trying a judged trail ride where they have various obstacles for you to go over, around, through, etc. I don't think we would place but I think it would be fun to see how he does and expose him to more things.


I LOVE competitive trail riding. The showmanship and vet judge both give excellent feedback about you and your horse's trail skill and condition. It also judges how well you work as a team. It is a totally rewarding thing. I didn't think we would place the first time I ever did it either, I actually had no clue about any of the rules, but my horse and I got high point horse, high point rider, and high point team. I was awesome!

I think to have a good trail horse takes a lot of practice and a lot of trail miles. I also think trail is key to keeping show horses sane. I like practicing all sorts of crazy stuff on trail. I like to work on my horse not being the leader, crossing any obstacle I request, I also like practicing my seat, hands, posture, and horse's frame and gait quality on trail...just because there is great new scenery does not mean you can't work on these things.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Ottakee said:


> Do you consider trail riding to be "easier" than arena showing, etc. or a discipline that is different but requires good training for the horse and good riding skills?


Guess it all depends on the level you are working at.

A complete novice/newbie can walk up to a barn and pay to go on a guided trail ride. That kind of trail riding is, of course, much easier than someone who, for example, does jumping at the national level.

There are also riders who compete in various trail competitions, or just ride difficult trails (for work or pleasure). That is much more difficult and requires a higher skill level than a "walk/trot" class at a school show.

Neither should look down on the other. If you are doing what you want/like with your horse, who cares which is "better" or easier?

That is one of the nice things about recreation equestrian activities. You can pick virtually any discipline and participate at the level of your choosing (or ability). You can jump poles on the ground, or 6ft fences. You can ride a safe quiet trail on a quiet hack horse, or you can pack into the back country of Yellowstone for a week. It is all how far, or what level of difficulty you want to take it.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

bomb proofing a trail horse is a whole lot harder than navagating a horse through a barrel pattern , a hunter course or a jumper course . ive trained , ridden and placed in all three of those ridding styles . . . and i still had a harder time making my gelding bomb proof . . . but im verry proud that i did because getting a good foundation on my gelding is what now makes him so good at shows . . . there is pretty much nothing except chasing me down with a lounge whip that will get him to even twitch . . . ballons, flags, extreame rain, hail, sleet (banging on the roof) . . . birds , cats, dogs , little kids, loud speakers, crowds, plastic bags, tin foil, and anything else that might show up . . . none of that bothers him any more


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

i didnt really have a choice...well i did but i didnt like the other option. 
My horse hates the arena with a passion. I swear if he could talk when we ride in an arena he would be cussing me out, im not even kidding, hes a holy terror in an arena, but i can take him out to our neighbors pasture(its like a mini forest) and hes a completly different horse! Hes also a little bit of a speed demon so we kind of take the trail a bit faster pace than the normal trot or canter...*cough* and staying on my horse through that pasture at that speed is crazy but its fun, he likes it i like it, 
every horse is different, they look at things differently, they think differently just like people, one person that likes to paint, could love to skateboard, we just have to find what suits us and go with it no matter what anybody says. 
i personally agree with my horse, i dont like the arena either but sometimes its necessary to work on some manners or new things to try on the trail even, or i know some people who barrel race and rope and all that, they take their horses out on trails too, but both them and their horses like to barrel race and rope so it all depends on the horse and the person
my horse was started on the trail, and if i can make it possible he will still be doing trail until he cant hold a rider anymore and then im gonna walk him out there, my trail horse means that much to me


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Not read all answers, so I'll just write xD

Yes, it is easier to trail ride - or rather; you decide how easy it should be.
Of course you can make it difficult by riding a piaffe or make shoulder outs all the time, but generally you don't have to think that much about really training the horse. It'll get the muscle and power it needs by being on the trail.

And you don't have to ride in any special way/make the horse look and move in a certain way. You can just do whatever is nice for you.Any beginner can ride a trail on a nice horse, but the same person can't ride a dressage program or jump on hrses good for that... so it is easier.

You still need a good horse, but the horses head is more important than the body, In competitions, you can just force the body to obey and still be ''good'' at it, but i trail riding, that would take away the fun.

And it takes a confident, corageous horse/and or rider. And not all trails work for the beginner 

But I much prefer trail riding, and I thinkit's good that people take the time to enjoy their horse ather than chasing ribbons.


----------



## Siggav (Nov 21, 2008)

I also think that there's a lot of common sense that builds up in experienced trail horses and riders. You learn how to judge terrain and cope with lots of different situations.

You also need a horse that's sure footed and reasonably comfortable and smooth to ride. It doesn't matter how flashy the gait is if you can't stay in the saddle over uneven ground for several hours a day.

For me the more 'hardcore' trail riding involves a group of people driving a herd of loose horses along(and then rotate out the ridden horses into the herd every few hours so they don't get too tired and you can keep going quite fast all day) and that requires a lot of know how and skill to manage as well.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Plus this is much nicer scenery than the rails of an arena don't you think?:wink: This was taken today by my hubby with his camera phone. Even with the poor quality its a pretty picture. The water was so flat it was like looking down at the sky.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Whoa Vida that is a pretty picture!!
And I don't think that quality is bad. Way better than my camera phone. And pretty much the same as my digital camera. Although that thing is really a piece..it may be better than that lol!

Anyway, trail riding can be tough..it takes a lot of trust from your horse but I also think it is way more relaxing and enjoyable. Arena work does take a lot of precision, but then again so does trail riding as you need to be careful sometimes maneuvering difficult spots. I really don't think trail riding is easier and I do consider it a discipline.


----------

